# changing your own oil



## anthony786 (Aug 12, 2008)

Does anyone here change their oil on there bmw? i was thinking about buying a used bmw 745 and was just wondering. I have a friend with a bmw 2000 roadster and he tells me he changes his own oil and resets the computer by himself. He bought a tool to take off the filter and resets the computer with a some type of paperclip or something. He said he's been doing it forever and it worth it b/c they charge too much at the dealershilp. I just cant see myself paying 200 or more for a oil change every 3 months. any advise?


----------



## 02 330Ci (Jun 9, 2008)

What year 745, I know with older ones you reset by a pin under the hood, in newer such as the 02 you can reset via the trip meter there is a topic that tell in detail how to do these things, as to changing oil, yup do it myself, what is the point of paying the dealer when its just a very simple job.


----------



## SkyDog (Aug 1, 2007)

You'll find a lot of the guys on this forum do their own oil changes (and a whole lot more). Like you said, why pay someone $200 or more when you can do the job yourself for $60 or so. Since this forum's a pretty good repository of DIY knowledge, go figure someone's already posted instructions and pictures of a 7-series oil change:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=277222

The 3-series and 5-series cars with their oil filters at the top in the engine bay are a little easier. You can do the whole oil change from the topside of the engine if you use an oil extractor to get the old stuff out. But it's still an easy process on a 7-series, even if you have to get under the car.

A few things to be aware of:
* BMW is picky about oil. Not everything on the auto parts store's shelf meets their specs. Mobil1 0W-40 (and _only_ 0W-40) is an approved oil and can be found at Wal-Mart (among other places). You can search these forums to find some other approved oils.
* BMW's current recommended oil change interval is 15,000 miles. Most of the guys around here think it's insane to go that long and cut that in half to 7,500 miles.
* You can get the oil filter from your local dealer or from a number of decent online shops like autohausaz.com, bavauto.com, pelicanparts.com, and getbmwparts.com (Tischer BMW) to name a few.


----------



## anthony786 (Aug 12, 2008)

02 330Ci said:


> What year 745, I know with older ones you reset by a pin under the hood, in newer such as the 02 you can reset via the trip meter there is a topic that tell in detail how to do these things, as to changing oil, yup do it myself, what is the point of paying the dealer when its just a very simple job.


its a 2004 745li. thx for the insight, it really helps. thx too skydog


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

SkyDog said:


> You'll find a lot of the guys on this forum do their own oil changes (and a whole lot more). Like you said, why pay someone $200 or more when you can do the job yourself for $60 or so. Since this forum's a pretty good repository of DIY knowledge, go figure someone's already posted instructions and pictures of a 7-series oil change:
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=277222
> 
> The 3-series and 5-series cars with their oil filters at the top in the engine bay are a little easier. You can do the whole oil change from the topside of the engine if you use an oil extractor to get the old stuff out. But it's still an easy process on a 7-series, even if you have to get under the car.
> ...


Perfect. I can not add anything to this post. :thumbup:


----------



## devilanddice (Aug 6, 2008)

SkyDog said:


> You'll find a lot of the guys on this forum do their own oil changes (and a whole lot more). Like you said, why pay someone $200 or more when you can do the job yourself for $60 or so. Since this forum's a pretty good repository of DIY knowledge, go figure someone's already posted instructions and pictures of a 7-series oil change:
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=277222
> 
> The 3-series and 5-series cars with their oil filters at the top in the engine bay are a little easier. You can do the whole oil change from the topside of the engine if you use an oil extractor to get the old stuff out. But it's still an easy process on a 7-series, even if you have to get under the car.
> ...


is 0w-40 the oil used for 325e 1985?


----------



## SkyDog (Aug 1, 2007)

I think your 325e predates BMW's lists of approved oils (and the engines they were approved for), so the above doesn't necessarily apply to you. Instead, refer to your owner's manual, which should have a chart spelling out recommended oil viscosities for different climates. If the manual has managed to disappear sometime in the last 20 years, try dropping into the E30 forum here and ask what those guys are running.

The Bentley repair manual would also have information on appropriate oil and fluids. If you don't have one, I'd strongly advise spending the $40 or so to pick it up. ($37.77 on Amazon.com) A good repair manual is pretty much a necessity for a 20+ year-old car.

I think I saw someone post what the Bentley manual said, and if I remember correctly, it was 20w50 in summer or warm climates. Thinner (i.e. 10w40) in colder winter weather. In NC, you should be able to get away with 20w50 year round.


----------



## pin-it (Sep 1, 2008)

*Changed mine*

I changed mine today (2003 Z4). I have about $50 bucks tied up in the process.

(1) 5 gallon Mobil1 (0w30) $24.00
(2) 1 quart " $6.00 each 
(1) Oil filter $ 12.00

Went pretty smooth, will do it again.


----------



## Mark_325i (May 1, 2003)

pin-it said:


> I changed mine today (2003 Z4). I have about $50 bucks tied up in the process.
> 
> (1) 5 gallon Mobil1 (0w30) $24.00
> (2) 1 quart " $6.00 each
> ...


Your engine holds quite a bit of oil.


----------



## Vamshi (Apr 1, 2009)

SkyDog said:


> You'll find a lot of the guys on this forum do their own oil changes (and a whole lot more). Like you said, why pay someone $200 or more when you can do the job yourself for $60 or so. Since this forum's a pretty good repository of DIY knowledge, go figure someone's already posted instructions and pictures of a 7-series oil change:
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=277222
> 
> The 3-series and 5-series cars with their oil filters at the top in the engine bay are a little easier. You can do the whole oil change from the topside of the engine if you use an oil extractor to get the old stuff out. But it's still an easy process on a 7-series, even if you have to get under the car.
> ...


I was contemplating to write a post asking where do you generally buy the auto parts from..

Its solved...thanks!!........:thumbup:


----------

